# Looking for steel wheels



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

If you have the stock steelies for a cruze LS please let me know. I Need two with or without tires


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I have a set of 4 that I'm trying to get rid with tires, looking for $200 for the set plus shipping.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

gdipilato said:


> If you have the stock steelies for a cruze LS please let me know. I Need two with or without tires


I have a set of 4 with no tires only caps. Will take 100 plus shipping. Where are you located 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> I have a set of 4 that I'm trying to get rid with tires, looking for $200 for the set plus shipping.


How much tread on tires? And I'm in Thompson ct if you could calculate shipping


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

LLulo1 would you only sell two


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would like to get ride of all 4 I can see how much shipping is with my ups discount. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

